# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام التعليم بالمملكة العربية السعودية

## هيثم الفقى

- الإيمان بالله ربّا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم نبيًّا و ر سو لاً.
3- التصور الإسلامي الكامل للكون والإنسان والحياة، وأن الوجود كله خاضع لما سنَّه الله تعالى، ليقوم كل مخلوق بوظيفته دون خلل أو اضطراب.
4- الحياة الدنيا مرحلة إنتاج وعمل، يستثمر فيها المسلم  طاقاته عن  إيمان وهدى للحياة الأبدية الخالدة في الدار الآخرة، فاليوم عمل ولا حساب، وغداً حساب ولا عمل.
5- الرسالة المحمدية هي المنهج الأقوم للحياة الفاضلة التي تحقق السعادة لبني الإنسان، وتنقذ البشرية ممَّا تردت فيه من فساد وشقاء.
6- المثل العليا التي جاء بها الإسلام لقيام حضارة  إنسانية رشيدة  بناءة تهتدي برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، لتحقيق العزَّة في الدنيا، والسعادة في الدار الآخرة.
7- الإيمان بالكرامة الإنسانية التي قررها القرآن الكريم وأناط  بها القيامِ بأمانة الله في الأرض(وَلَقَد كرمنا بَنِى َءَادَمَ و حملناهم  في البر  والبحر ورَزَقْناهُم مِّن  اَلطَّيباتِ وَفَضَلناهم ْعَلى  كثِير مِّمَّن خلقنَا تفضيلا ). " سورة الإسراء، الآية: 70
8- فرص النمو مهيَّأة أمام الطالب للمساهمة في تنمية المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، ومن ثم الإفادة من هذه التنمية التي شارك فيها.
9- تقرير حق الفتاة في التعليم بما يلائم فطرتها ويعدها لمهمتها في الحياة على أن يتم هذا بحشمة ووقار، وفي ضوء شريعة الإسلام، فإن النساء شقائق الرجال.
10- طلب العلم فرض على كل فرد بحكم الإسلام، ونشره وتيسيره في المراحل المختلفة واجب على الدولة بقدر وسعها وإمكانياتها.
11-  العلوم الدينية أساسية في جميع سنوات التعليم الابتدائي والمتوسط والثانوي بفروعه، والثقافة الإسلامية مادة أساسية في جميع سنوات التعليم العالي.
12-  توجيه العلوم والمعارف بمختلف أنواعها وموادها 
منهجاً  وتأليفا وتدريسا وجهة إسلامية في معالجة قضاياها والحكم على نظرياتها وطرق استثمارها، حتى تكون منبثقة من الإسلام، متناسقة مع التفكير الإسلامي السديد.
13-  الاستفادة من جميع أنواع المعارف الإنسانية النافعة على ضوء الإسلام، للنهوض بالأمة ورفع مستوى حياتها، فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنى وجدها فهو أولى الناس بها.
14-  التناسق المنسجم مع العلم والمنهجية التطبيقية (التقنية) باعتبارهما  من أهم  وسائل التنمية الثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والصحية، لرفع مستوى أمتنا وبلادنا، والقيام بدورنا في التقدم الثقافي العالمي.
15-  ربط التربية والتعليم في جميع المراحل بخطة التنمية العامة للدولهّ.
16-  التفاعل الواعي مع التطورات الحضارية العالمية في 
ميادين العلوم والثقافة والآداب ، بتتبعها والمشاركة فيها، وتوجيهها بما يعود على المجتمع والإنسانية بالخير والتقدم.
17-  الثقة الكاملة بمقومات الأمة الإسلامية وأنها خير أمَّة أُخرجت للناس، والإيمان بوحدتها على اختلاف أجناسها وألوانها وتباين ديارها (إِنَّ هَذه  أُمَّتُكُم أُمَّةَ وَحِدَةُ وَأَنَأ ربكم فاعبدون )  سورة ا لأنبياء، 1لآية: 92،.
18-  ا لارتباط الوثيق بتاريخ أُمتنا وحضارة ديننا الإسلامي، و ا لإفادة من سير أسلافنا، ليكون ذلك نبراساً لنا في حاضرنا ومستقبلنا.
19-  التضامن الإسلامي في سبيل جمع كلمة المسلمين وتعاونهم ودرء الأخطار عنهم.
20- احترام الحقوق العامة التي كفلها الإسلام وشرع حمايتها
حفاظاً على الأمن، وتحقيقاً لاستقرار المجتمع المسلم في: الدين، و النفس، والنسل، و العرض، والعقل، والمال.
21-  التكافل الاجتماعي بين أفراد المجتمع: تعاوناً، ومحبة، وإخاء، وإيثاراً للمصلحة العامة على المصلحة الخاصة.
22-  النصح المتبادل بين الراعي والرعية بما يكفل الحقوق والواجبات، وينمي الولاء والإخلاص.
23-  شخصية المملكة العربية السعودية متميزة بما خصها اللّه به من حراسة مقدسات الإسلام  وحفاظها على مهبط الوحي واتخاذها الإسلام عقيدة وعبادة وشريعة ، ودستور  حياة ، واستشعار  مسؤولياتها العظيمة في قيادة البشرية بالإسلام وهدايتها إلى الخير .
 24- الأصل هو أن اللغة العربية لغة التعليم في كافة مواده وجميع مراحله إلا ما اقتضت الضرورة تعليمه بلغة أُخرى.
25-  الدعوة إلى الإسلام في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة من واجبات الدولة والأفراد، وذلك هداية للعالمين، وإخراجاَ لهم من الظلمات إلى النور، وارتفاعا بالبشر في مجال العقيدة إلى مستوى الفكر الإسلامي.
26-  الجهاد في سبيل اللّه فريضة محكمة، وسنة متبعة، وضرورة قائمة، وهو ماض إلى يوم القيامة.
27-  القوة في أسمى صورها وأشمل معانيها: قوة العقيدة، وقوَّة الخلق، وقوة الجسم (فالمؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف، وفي كل خير".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

28-  غاية التعليم فهم الإسلام فهما صحيحا متكاملاً، وغرس العقيدة الإسلامية ونشرها، وتزويد الطالب بالقيم والتعاليم الإسلامية وبالمثل العليا، وإكسابه المعارف والمهارات المختلفة، وتنمية الاتجاهات السلوكية البناءة، وتطوير المجتمع اقتصاديا واجتماعيًّا وثقافيا، وتهيئة الفرد ليكون عضواً نافعا في بناء مجتمعه.
الأهداف الإسلامية العامة التي تحقق غاية التعليم:
29-  تنمية روح الولاء لشريعة الإسلام، وذلك بالبراءة من كل نظام أو مبدأ يخالف هذه الشريعة، واستقامة الأعمال والتصرفات وفق أحكامها العامة الشاملة.
35- النصيحة لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله بصيانتهما، ورعاية حفظهما، وتعهد علومهما، والعمل بما جاء فيهما.
31-  تزويد الفرد بالأفكار والمشاعر والقدرات اللازمة لحمل رسالة الإسلام.
32-  تحقيق الخلق القرآني في المسلم والتأكيد على الضوابط الخلقية لاستعمال المعرفة "إنَّما بُعثتُ لأتمّم مكارِمَ الأخْلاقِ ".
33-  تربية المواطن المؤمن ليكون لبنة صالحة في بناء أُمته، ويشعر بمسؤولياته لخدمة بلاده والدفاع عنها.
34-  تزويد الطالب بالقدر المناسب من المعلومات الثقافية والخبرات المختلفة التي تجعل منه عضواً عاملا  في المجتمع.
35-  تنمية إحساس الطلاب بمشكلات المجتمع الثقافية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وإعدادهم للإسهام في حلها.
36-  تأكيد كرامة الفرد وتوفير الفرص المناسبة لتنمية قدراته حتى يستطيع المساهمة في نهضة الأمة.
37-  دراسة ما في هذا الكون الفسيح عن عظيم الخلق، وعجيب الصنع، واكتشاف ما ينطوي عليه في أسرار قدرة الخالق للاستفادة منها وتسخيرها لرفع كيان الإسلام لما وإعزاز أمته.
38-  بيان الانسجام التام بين العلم والدين في شريعة الإسلام، فإن الإسلام دين ودنيا، والفكر الإسلامي يفي بمطالب الحياة البشرية في أرقى صورها في كل عصر.
39-  تكوين الفكر الإسلامي المنهجي لدى الأفراد، ليصدروا عن تصور إسلامي موحد فيما يتعلق بالكون والإنسان والحياة، وما يتفرع عنها من تفصيلات.
40- رفع مستوى الصحة النفسية بإحلال السكينة في نفس الطالب،وتهيئة الجو المدرسي المناسب .
41-  تشجيع وتنمية روح البحث والتفكير العلميين، وتقوية القدرة على المشاهدة والتأمل، وتبصير الطلاب 
بآيات اللّه في الكون وما فيه، وإدراك حكمة اللّه في خلقه لتمكين الفرد من الاضطلاع بدوره الفعال في بناء الحياة الاجتماعية وتوجيهها توجيهاً سليما.
42-  الاهتمام بالإنجازات العالمية في ميادين العلوم والآداب والفنون المباحة، وإظهار أن تقدم العلوم ثمرة لجهود الإنسانية عامة، و إبراز ما أسهم به أعلام الإسلام في هذا المجال، وتعريف الناشئة برجالات الفكر الإسلامي، وتبيان نواحي اَلابتكار في آرائهم وأعمالهم في مختلف الميادين العلمية والعملية.
43-  تنمية التفكير الرياضي والمهارات الحسابية، والتدرب على استعمال لغة الأرقام والإفادة منها في المجالين العلمي والعملي.
44-  تنمية مهارات القراءة وعادة المطالعة سعياً وراء زيادة المعارف.
45-  اكتساب القدرة على التعبير الصحيح في التخاطب والتحدث والكتابة بلغة سليمة وتفكير منظَّم.
46-  تنمية القدرة اللغوية بشتى الوسائل التي تغذي اللغة العربية، وتساعد على تذوقها وإدراك نواحي الجمال فيها أسلوبا وفكرة.
47-  تدريس التاريخ دراسة منهجية مع استخلاص العبرة منه، وبيان وجهة نظر الإسلام فيما يتعارض معه، وإبراز المواقف الخالدة في تاريخ الإسلام وحضارة أمته، حتى تكون قدوة لأجيالنا المسلمة، تولد لديها الثقة والإيجابية.
48-  تبصير الطلاب بما لوطنهم من أمجاد إسلامية تليدة، وحضارة عالمية إنسانية عريقة، ومزايا جغرافية وطبيعية واقتصادية، وبما لمكانته من أهمية بين أمم الدنيا.
49-  فهم البيئة بأنواعها المختلفة، وتوسيع آفاق الطلاب بالتعرف على مختلف أقطار العالم وما يتميز به كل قطر من إنتاج وثروات طبيعية، مع التأكيد على ثروات بلادنا ومواردها الخام، ومركزها الجغرافي، والاقتصادي، ودورها السياسي القيادي في الحفاظ على ا لإسلام، والقيام بواجب دعوته، وإظهار مكانة العالم الإسلامي، والعمل على ترابط أمته.
 50- تزويد الطلاب بلغة أخرى من اللغات الحية على الأقل، بجانب لغتهم ا لأصلية، للتزود من العلوم والمعارف والفنون والابتكارات النافعة، والعمل على نقل علومنا ومعارفنا إلى المجتمعات الأخرى وإسهاما في نشر الإسلام وخدمة الإنسانية.
51-  تعويد الطلاب العادات الصحية السليمة، ونشر الوعي الصحي.
52-  إكساب الطلاب المهارات الحركية التي تستند إلى القواعد الرياضيةْ والصحية لبناء الجسم السليم، حتى يؤدي الفرد واجباته في خدمة دينه ومجتمعه بقوة وثبات.
53-  مسايرة خصائص مراحل النمو النفسي للناشئين في كل مرحلة، ومساعدة الفرد على النمو السوي: روحيًّا، وعقليا، وعاطفيًّا، واجتماعيًّا، والتأكيد على الناحية الروحية الإسلامية بحيث تكون هي الموجه الأول للسلوك الخاص والعام للفرد والمجتمع.
54-  التعرف على الفروق الفردية بين الطلاب توطئة لحسن توجيههم، ومسا عدتهم على النمو وفق قدراتهم واستعداداتهم  وميولهم.
55-  العناية بالمتخلفين دراسيًّا، والعمل على إزالة ما يمكن إزالته من أسباب هذا التخلف، ووضع برامج خاصة دائمة ومؤقتة وفق حاجاتهم.
56-  التربية الخاصة والعناية بالطلاب المعوقين جسميًّا أوعقليُّا، عملاً بهدي الإسلام الذي يجعل التعليم حما مشاعا بين جميع أبناء الأمة.
57- الاهتمام باكتشاف الموهوبين ورعايتهم، وإتاحة الإمكانيات والفرص المختلفة لنمو مواهبهم في إطار البرامج العامة، وبوضع برامج خاصة.
58-  تدريب الطاقة البشرية اللازمة، وتنويع التعليم مع الاهتمام الخاص بالتعليم المهني.
59- غرس حب العمل في نفوس الطلاب، والإشادة به في سائر صوره، والحض على إتقانه والإبداع فيه، والتأكيد على مدى أثره في بناء كيان الأمة، ويستعان على ذلك بما يلي:
أ- تكوين المهارات العلمية والعناية بالنواحي التطبيقية في المدرسة، بحيث يتاح للطالب الفرصة للقيام بالأعمال الفنية اليدوية، والإسهام  في الإنتاج، وإجراء التجارب في المخابر والورش والحقول.
ب- دراسة الأسس العلمية التي تقوم عليها الأعمال المختلفة، حتى يرتفع المستوى الآلي لإنتاج إلى مستوى النهوض والابتكار.
60- إيقاظ روح الجهاد الإسلامي لمقاومة أعدائنا، واسترداد حقوقنا، واستعادة أمجادنا، والقيام بواجب رسالة الإسلام.
61- إقامة الصلات الوثيقة التي تربط بين أبناء الإسلام وتبرز وحدة أمته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

28الفصل الأول : دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال وأهدافها
62- تمثل دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال الأولية من مراحل التربية وتتميز بالرفق في معاملة الطفولة وتوجيهها.
وهي تهيئ _ بالتنشئة الصالحة المبكرة _ الطفل لا استقبال  أدوار الحياة التالية على أساس سليم .
أهداف دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال
63- صيانة فطرة الطفل ورعاية نموه الخلقي والعقلي والجسمي في ظروف طبيعية سوية لجو الأسرة ، متجاوبة مع مقتضيات الإسلام .
64- تكوين الاتجاه الديني القائم على التوحيد ، المطابق للفطرة .
65- أخذ الطفل بآداب السلوك ، وتيسير امتصاصه الفضائل الإسلامية والاتجاهات الصالحة بوجود أسوة حسنة وقدوة محببة أمام الطفل .
66- إيلاف الطفل الجو المدرسي  ، وتهيئة للحياة المدرسية ، ونقلة برفق من ( الذاتية المركزية ) إلى الحياة الاجتماعية المشتركة مع أترابه ولادته . 
67- تزويده بثروة من التعابير الصحيحة والأساسيات الميسرة، والمعلومات المناسبة لسنه والمتصلة بما يحيط به.
68- تدريب الطفل على المهارات الحركية، وتعويده العادات الصحيحة، وتربية حواسه وتمرينه على حسن استخدامها.
69- تشجيع نشاطه الابتكاري، وتعهد ذوقه الجمالي،و إتاحة الفرصة أمام حيويته للانطلاق الموجَّه.
70- الوفاء بـ(حاجات الطفولة) وإسعاد الطفل وتهذيبه في غير تدليل ولا إرهاق.
71-  التيقظ لحماية الأطفال من الأخطار، وعلاج بوادر السلوك غير السوي لديهم، وحسن المواجهة لمشكلات الطفولة. 
الفصل الثاني: المرحلة الابتدائية وأهدافها
72-  المرحلة الابتدائية هي القاعدة التي يرتكز عليها إعداد الناشئين للمراحل التالية من حياتهم، وهي مرحلة عامة تشمل أبناء الأمة جميعا، وتزويدهم بالأساسيات من العقيدة الصحيحة، والاتجاهات السليمة، والخبرات والمعلومات والمهارات.
أهداف التعليم الابتدائي
73-  تعهد العقيدة الإسلامية الصحيحة في نفسه الطفل ورعايته بتربية إسلامية متكاملة، في خلقه، وجسمه، وعقله، ولغته، وانتمائه إلى أمة الإسلام.
74-  تدريبه على إقامة الصلاة، وأخذه بآداب السلوك والفضائل.
75-  تنمية المهارات الأساسية المختلفة وخاصة المهارة اللغوية، والمهارة العددية، والمهارات الحركية.
76-  تزويده بالقدر المناسب من المعلومات في مختلف ا لموضوعات.
77-  تعريفه بنعم الله عليه في نفسه، وفي بيئته الاجتماعية والجغرافية، ليحسن استخدام النِّعَم، وينفع نفسه وبيئته.
78-  تربية ذوقه البديعي، وتعهد نشاطه الابتكاري، وتنمية تقدير العمل اليدوي لديه.
79-  تنمية وعيه ليدرك ما عليه من الواجبات وماله من الحقوق، في حدود سنِّه وخصائص المرحلة التي يمر بها، وغرس حب وطنه، والإخلاص لولاة أمره.
80-  توليد الرغبة لديه في الازدياد من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، وتدريبه على الاستفادة من أوقات فراغه.
81- إعداد الطالب لما يلي هذه المرحلة من مراحل حياته.  

الفصل الثالث: المرحلة المتوسطة وأهدافها
82-  المرحلة المتوسطة مرحلة ثقافية عامة، غايتها تربية الناشئ تربية إسلامية شاملة لعقيدته وعقله وجسمه وخلقه، يراعى فيها نموُّه وخصائص الطور الذي يمرُّ به، وهي تشارك غيرها في تحقيق الأهداف العامة من التعليم.
أهداف التعليم المتوسط
83-  تمكين العقيدة الإسلامية في نفس الطالب وجعلها ضابطة لسلوكه وتصرفاته، وتنمية محبة الله وتقواه وخشيته في قلبه.
 84- تزويده بالخبرات والمعارف الملائمة لسنِّه، حتى يلمَّ بالأصول العامة والمبادئ الأساسية للثقافة والعلوم.
85-  تشويقه إلى البحث عن المعرفة، وتعويده التأمل والتتبع العلمي.
86-  تنمية القدرات العقلية والمهارات المختلفة لدى الطالب، وتعهدها بالتوجيه والتهذيب .
87-  تربيته على الحياة الاجتماعية الإسلامية التي يسودها الإخاء والتعاون، وتقدير التبعة، وتحمل المسؤولية.
88-  تدريبه على خدمة مجتمعه ووطنه، وتنمية روح النصح والإخلاص لولاة أمره.
89-  حفز همته لاستعادة أمجاد أُمَّته المسلمة التي ينتمي إليها، واستئناف السير في طريق العزة والمجد.
90- تعويده الانتفاع بوقته في القراءة المفيدة، واستثمار فراغه في الأعمال النافعة، وتصريف نشاطه بما يجعل شخصيته الإسلامية مزدهرة قوية.
91-  تقوية وعي الطالب ليعرف- بقدر سنه - كيف يواجه الإشاعات المضللة، والمذاهب الهدامة، والمبادئ الدخيلة.
92-  إعداده لما يلي هذه المرحلة من مراحل الحياة.
الفصل الرابع: المرحلة الثانوية وأهدافها
93- للمرحلة الثانوية طبيعتها الخاصة من حيث سن الطلاب وخصائص نموهم فيها، وهي تستدعي ألوانا من التوجيه والإعداد، وتضمُّ فروعا مختلفة يلتحق بها حاملو الشهادة المتوسطة وفق الأنظمة التي تضعها الجهات المختصة، فتشمل: الثانوية العامة، وثانوية المعاهد العلمية، ودار التوحيد، والجامعة الإسلامية، ومعاهد إعداد المعلمين والمعلمات، والمعاهد المهنية بأنواعها المختلفة (من زراعية وصناعية وتجارية)، والمعاهد الفنية والرياضية، وما يستحدث في هذا المستوى.
وهذه المرحلة تشارك غيرها من المراحل في تحقيق الأهداف العامة للتربية والتعليم، بالإضافة إلى ما تحققه من أهدافها الخاصة.
أهداف المرحلة الثانوية
94- متابعة تحقيق الولاء لله وحده، وجعل الأعمال خالصة لوجهه، ومستقيمة- في كافة جوانبها- على شرعه.
95- دعم العقيدة الإسلامية التي تستقيم بها نظرة الطالب إلى الكون والإنسان والحياة في الدنيا والآخرة، وتزويده بالمفاهيم الأساسية والثقافية الإسلامية التي تجعله معتزًّا بالإسلام، قادراً على الدعوة إليه، والدفاع عنه.
96- تمكين الانتماء الحي لأمة الإسلام الحاملة لراية التوحيد.
97- تحقيق الوفاء للوطن الإسلامي العام، وللوطن الخاص (المملكة العربية السعودية)، بما يوافق هذه السن، من تسام في الأفق، وتطلع إلى العلياء، وقوة في الجسم.
98- تعهد قدرات الطالب، واستعداداته المختلفة التي تظهر في هذه الفترة، وتوجيهها وفق ما يناسبه وما يحقق أهداف التربية الإسلامية في مفهومها العام.
99- تنمية التفكير العلمي لدى الطالب، وتعميق روح البحث والتجريب والتتبع المنهجي، واستخدام المراجع، والتعوُّد على طرق الدراسة السليمة.
100- إتاحة الفرصة أمام الطلاب القادرين، وإعدادهم لمواصلة الدراسة- بمستوياتها المختلفة- في المعاهد العليا، والكليات الجامعية، في مختلف التخصصات.
101- تهيئة سائر الطلاب للعمل في ميادين الحياة بمستوى لائق.
102- تخريج عدد من المؤهلين مسلكيا وفنيا لسد حاجة البلاد في المرحلة الأولى من التعليم، والقيام بالمهام الدينية والأعمال الفنية (من زراعية وتجارية وصناعية) وغيرها.
103- تحقيق الوعي الأسري لبناء أُسرة إسلامية سليمة.
104- إعداد الطلاب للجهاد في سبيل اللّه رُوحيا وبدنيًّا.
105- رعاية الشباب على أساس الإسلام، وعلاج مشكلاتهم الفكرية والانفعالية، ومساعدتهم على اجتياز هذه الفترة الحرجة من حياتهم بنجاح وسلام.
106- إكسابهم فضيلة المطالعة النافعة والرغبة في الازدياد من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، واستغلال أوقات الفراغ على وجه مفيد تزدهر به شخصية الفرد وأحوال المجتمع.
107- تكوين الوعي الإيجابي الذي يواجه به الطالب الأفكارَ الهدامة والاتجاهاتِ المضللة.
الفصل الخامس: التعليم العالي وأهدافه
108- التعليم العالي هو مرحلة التخصص العملي في كافة أنواعه ومستوياته، رعاية لذوي الكفاية والنبوغ، وتنمية لمواهبهم، وسدًّا لحاجات المجتمع المختلفة في حاضرة ومستقبله، بما يساير التطور المفيد الذي يحقق أهداف الأمة وغايتها النبيلة.
أهداف التعليم العالي
109- تنمية عقيدة الولاء للّه ومتابعة السير في تزويد الطالب بالثقافة الإسلامية التي تشعره بمسؤولياته أمام اللّه عن أمة الإسلام لتكون إمكانياته العلمية والعملية نافعة مثمرة.
110- إعداد مواطنين أكفاء مؤهلين علميا وفكريًّا تأهيلاً  عالياً، لأداء واجبهم في خدمة بلادهم، والنهوض بأمتهم، في ضوء العقيدة السليمة، ومبادئ الإسلام السديدة.
111- إتاحة الفرصة أمام النابغين للدراسات العليا في التخصصات العلمية المختلفة.
112- القيام بدور إيجابي في ميدان البحث العلمي الذي يسهم في مجال التقدم العالمي، في الآداب، والعلوم،، والمخترعات وإيجاد الحلول السليمة الملائمة لمتطلبات الحياة المتطورة واتجاهاتها التقنية (التكنولوجية).
113- النهوض بحركة التأليف والإنتاج العلمي بما يطوع العلوم لخدمة الفكرة الإسلامية، ويمكن البلاد من دورها القيادي لبناء الحضارة الإنسانية على مبادئها الأصيلة التي تقود البشرية إلى البر والرشاد، وتجنبها الانحرافات المادية والإلحادية.
114- ترجمة العلوم وفنون المعرفة النافعة إلى لغة القراَن، وتنمية ثروة اللغة العربية من " المصطلحات "، بما يسد حاجة التعريب، ويجعل المعرفة في متناول أكبر عدد من المواطنين.
115- القيام بالخدمات التدريبية والدراسات "التجديدية " التي تنقل إلى الخريجين الذين هم في مجال العمل ما ينبغي أن يطلعوا عليه مم جد بعد تخرجهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول: التخطيط لدور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال
116- تشجع الدولة دوار الحضانة ورياض الأطفال سعيا وراء ارتفاع المستوى التربوي في البلاد ورعاية للطفولة.
117- تعنى الجهة المختصة بالتخطيط لإنشاء دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال، وبالإشراف عليها.
118- تضع الجهة المختصة المناهج والأنظمة واللوائح والتوجيهات اللازمة لسير العمل في هذه الدور.
119- تعد الجهة المختصة الكفاءات الفنية المؤهلة- تعليميُّا و إداريا- لهذا النوع من التعليم.

الفصل الثاني: التخطيط للمرحلة الابتدائية
120- مدة الدراسة في المرحلة الابتدائية ست سنوات.
121- التعليم في هذه المرحلة متاح لكل من بلغ سن التعليم.
122- تضع الجهات المختصة الخطط اللازمة لاستيعاب جميع الطلاب الذين هم في سن التعليم الابتدائي في خلال عشر سنوات.
123- إنشاء المدارس في القرى الصغيرة والمتقاربة يراعى فيه ما يلي :
أ- أن تفتح المدارس في مناطق وسطية مناسبة ينقل إليها الطلاب من القرى المجاورة.
ب- أن يؤخذ بنظام " المعلم الواحد" عند الحاجة.

الفصل الثالث: التخطيط للمرحلة المتوسطة
124- مدة الدراسة في المرحلة المتوسطة ثلاث سنوات،تبدأ بعد نيل الشهادة الابتدائية، أو ما في مستواها، وتنتهي بنيل الشهادة المتوسطة.
125- الدراسة في المرحلة المتوسطة متاحة ما أمكن لحاملي الشهادة الابتدائية.
126- يراعى فتح المدارس المتوسطة حيث يكثر حملة الشهادة الابتدائية، وتجعل المدرسة في مكان وسط مناسب ينقل إليه الطلاب من الأماكن المجاورة.

الفصل الرابع: التخطيط للمرحلة الثانويّة
127- مدة الدراسة في المرحلة الثانوية ثلاث سنوات،وتنتهي بنيل الشهادة الثانوية- بأنواعها المختلفة.
128- الدراسة في المرحلة الثانوية متنوعة، وهي متاحة ما أمكن لحاملي الشهادة المتوسطة، وتضع الجهات المختصة شروط القبول في كل نوع من أنواع التعليم الثانوي، ضماناً لسدِّ مختلف الحاجات، وتوجيه كل طالب لما يناسبه.
129- تفتح المدارس الثانوية- على مختلف أنواعها- وفق تخطيط مدروس تنسقه الجهات التعليمية، وتراعى فيه الحاجات والإمكانيات وطبيعة المنطقة.

الفصل الخامس: التخطيط للتعليم العالي
130- التعليم العالي يبدأ بعد الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها.
131- يخضع التعليم العالي- حكوميا كان أو أهليًّا- بمختلف فروعه للمجلس الأعلى للتعليم.
132- تُنشأ الجامعات والكليات في المملكة بما يلائم حاجة البلاد وإمكانياتها.
133- يكون للجامعات مجلس أعلى ويوضح نظامه واختصاصاته ومسؤولياته وطريقة عمله.
134- ينسق التعليم العالي بين الكليات المختلفة بشكل يحقق التوازن في احتياجات البلاد في مختلف مرافقها.
135- تفتح أقسام للدراسات العليا في التخصصات المختلفة كلما توافرت الأسباب والإمكانيات لذلك.
136- تمنح الجامعات الدرجات الجامعية للخريجين على اختلاف مستوياتهم.
137- تتعاون الجامعات في المملكة مع الجامعات الأخرى في البلاد الإسلامية لتحقيق أهداف أمة الإسلام في بناء حضارة إسلامية أصيلة.
138- تتعاون الجامعات في المملكة مع الجامعات العالمية في الاهتمام بالبحوث العلمية والاكتشافات والمخترعات، واتخاذ وسائل التشجيع المناسبة، وتتبادل معها البحوث النافعة.
139- يُعتنى بالمكتبات والمخابر لتوفير وسائل البحث في التعليم العالي.

140- تُنشأ دائرة للترجمة تتابع الأبحاث العلمية في كافة المواد، وتقوم بترجمتها، لتحقيق تعريب التعليم العالي.
141- يُدرس في الكليات الجامعية والمعاهد العالية تاريخُ العلوم في الإسلام والحضارة الإسلامية بما يوافق الجامعة الإسلامية اختصاص هذه المؤسسات، تعريفا لطلابها - في ميادين اختصاصهم- بما أنجزه المسلمون.
الجامعة الإسلامية
142- تنشأ جامعة إِسلامية كبرى لإعداد علماء متخصصين في العلوم الإسلامية وعلوم اللغة العربية، إحياءً للتراث الإسلامي، وعملاً على ازدهاره، وقياماً بواجب الدعوة إِلى الإسلام.
143- تحظى الجامعة الإسلامية برعاية خاصة لتكون مركز الإشعاع في العالم الإسلامي وغيره، ويكون لها شخصية مستقلة ترتبط مباشرة بعاهل المملكة.
144- تُعنى هذه الجامعة بالبحوث الإسلامية، وتقوم بترجمتها ونشرها، وتنظم العلاقة بينها وبين جامعات العالم لسد فراغ الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية.
145- تتكون الجامعة من الكليات ومعاهد التعليم الديني القائمة في المملكة المتخصصة في دراسة علوم الشريعة الإسلامية وعلوم اللغة العربية، وما ينشأ من الكليات لخدمة الشريعة واللغة العربية وشؤون الأمة الإسلامية.
146- تُعنى كلية الشريعة في هذه الجامعة بالدراسات الحقوقية لتخريج متخصصين شرعيين حقوقيين لسد حاجة البلاد.
147- تفتح الجامعة أبوابها لعدد مناسب من طلاب البلاد الإسلامية كي يعودوا إلى بلادهم بعد تخرجهم، لنشر الإسلام والقيام بواجب دعوته.
148- تقبل الجامعة الطلاب الذين تتوافر فيهم شروطها من حملة الشهادة الثانوية للمعاهد العلمية و دار التوحيد أو ما يعادلها.
كليات البنات
149- تُنشأ كليات للبنات ما أمكن ذلك لسد حاجات البلاد في مجال اختصاصهن بما يتفق والشريعة الإسلامية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول : المعاهد العلمية
150- تواكب " المعاهد العلمية " النهضة التعليمية في البلاد ، وتشارك التعليم العام في مواد الدراسة المناسبة وتعنى عناية خاصة بالدراسات الإسلامية وفروع اللغة العربية .
151- يؤهل هذا النوع من التعليم الدارسين فيه للتخصصات في علوم الشريعة الإسلامية وفروع اللغة العربية إلى جانب الدراسات ي الكليات النظرية الملائمة.
152- يرعى هذا التعليم أبناءه علميا وتربويا وتوجيهيا ومسلكيا لتحقيق أغراضه الأساسية في كفاية البلاد من المتخصصين في الشريعة الإسلامية وعلوم اللغة العربية والدعاة إلى الله .
الفصل الثاني : تعليم البنات
153- يستهدف تعليم الفتاة تربيتها صحيحه إسلامية لتقوم بمهمتها في الحياة ، فتكون ربة بيت ناجحة وزوجة مثالية ، وأما صالحة ، ولإعدادها للقيام بما يناسب فطرتها : كالتدريس ، والتمريض ، والتطبيب .
154- تهتم الدولة بتعليم البنات ، وتوفر الإمكانيات اللازمة  ما أمكن لاستيعاب جميع من يصل منهن إلى سن التعليم، وإتاحة الفرصة لهن في أنواع التعليم الملائمة لطبيعة المرأة والوافية بحاجة البلاد.
155- يمنع الاختلاط بين البنين والبنات في جميع مراحل التعليم إلا في دور الحضانة ورياض الأطفال.
156- يتمُّ هذا النوع من التعليم في جو من الحشمة والوقار والعفَّة، ويكون في كيفيته وأنواعه متفقا مع أحكام الإسلام.
الفصل الثالث: التعليم الفني
157- يهدف التعليم الفني إلى كفاية المملكة من العاملين الصالحين المؤهلين في سائر الميادين والمستويات، الذين تتوافر فيهم العقيدة السليمة، والخلق الفاضل، وإتقان العمل، وحسن القيام بما يوكل إليهم من مهام.
158- تعنى الجهات التعليمية المختصة بالتعليم الفني بأنواعه، والمهني، وتدعمه فنيًّا وماليًّا.
159- تحدد حاجات المملكة من الأيدي الفنية على مختلف المستويات والأنواع بشكل يجعلها تكتفي ذاتيا في مدة تقرر في ضوء الإمكانيات الموجودة، واستغلال سائر الطاقات التي يمكن أن تعمل في هذا المجال، وتوضع خطَّة محدودة لهذا الغرض.
160- توضع مناهج التعليم الفني والمهني وخطتها الدراسية بمايحقق أهدافها، ويراعى أن تكون متنوعة ومرنة لتواجه كافة الحاجات وجميع التطورات المتجددة في حقول المعرفة والعمل، ولتحقق سائر الخبرات والمهارات والتطبيقات.
161- تُنشىء الجهات الحكومية المختصة المعاهد اللازمة لسد احتياجات المملكة من العاملين في الميادين الزراعية والتجارية والصناعية وغيرها.
162- تتخذ الجهات التعليمية المختصة وسائل التشجيع الممكنة التي تضمن الإقبال على التعليم المهني والفني، وتفسح الدولة المجال أمام الخريجين للعمل في المنشاَت والشركات والمؤسسات والمصانع، وتضع الوزارات النظام الكفيل بتشغيل الخريجين وتنظيم أوضاعهم.
الفصل الرابع: إعداد المعلم
163- تكون مناهج إعداد المعلمين في مختلف الجهات التعليمية وفي جميع المراحل وافية بالأهداف الأساسية التي تنشدها الأمة في تربية جيل مسلم يفهم الإسلام فهما صحيحا، عقيدة وشريعة، ويبذل جهده في النهوض بأمَّته.
164- يُعنى بالتربية الإسلامية واللغة العربية في معاهد وكليات إعداد المعلمين حتى يتمكنوا من التدريس بروح إسلامية عالية ولغة عربية صحيحة.
165- تولي الجهات التعليمية المختصة عنايتها بإعداد المعلم المؤهل علميا ومسلكيُّا لكافة مراحل التعليم، حتى يتحقق الاكتفاء الذاتي، وفق خطة زمنية.
166- تتوسع الجهات التعليمية في معاهد المعلمين والمعلمات، وفي كليات التربية، لكافة المواد، بما يتكافأ مع سد حاجة البلاد في الخطة الزمنية المحدودة.
167- يكون اختيار الجهازين التعليمي والإداري منسجما مع ما يحقق أهداف التعليم التي نُمق عليها في المواد السابقة في الخلق الإسلامي، والمستوى العلمي، والتأهيل التربوي.
168- يشجع الطلاب الذين ينخرطون في سلك المعاهد والكليات التي تعد المعلم بتخصيص امتيازات لهم مادية واجتماعية أعلى من غيرهم.
169- يوضع للمعلمين ملاك خاص (كادر) يرفع من شأنهم، ويشجع على الاضطلاع بهذه المهمة التربوية في أداء رسالة التعليم بأمانة وإخلاص، ويضمن استمرارهم في سلك التعليم.
170- تدريب المعلمين عملية مستمرة، وتوضع لغير المؤهلين مسلكيّا خطة لتدريبهم وتأهيلهم، كما توضع خطة للمؤهلين لرفع مستواهم وتجديد معلوماتهم وخبراتهم.
171- يفسح المجال أمام المعلم لمتابعة الدراسة التي تؤهله لمراتب أرقى في مجال تخصصه، وتضع الجهات التعليمية الأنظمة المحققة لهذا الغرض.
172- لا تقل مدة إعداد معلمي المرحلة الابتدائية عن المدة اللازمة للحصول على شهادة الدراسة الثانوية، ويجري تطوير مرحلة إعداد المعلمات تدريجيا لتحقيق ذلك، ولا تقل مدة إعداد معلمي المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية عن المدة اللازمة للحصول على شهادة التعليم العالي.
الفصل الخامس: مدارس القرآن الكريم ومعاهده
173- تعمل الدولة علي إشاعة حفظ القراَن الكريم، ودراسة علومه، قياما بالواجب الإ سلامي في الحفاظ على الوحي، وصيانة تراثه.
 174- يفتح لهذا الغرض نوعان من المدارس:
أ- مدارس مسائية: للراغبين في حفظ القرآن من السعوديين وغيرهم، وتخصص لهم جوائز تشجيعية وفق لائحة تنظم ذلك.
ب- معاهد نهارية: لإعداد حفظة للقرآن الكريم، ومدرسين له وللعلوم الدينية، وإعداد أئمة مساجد، وتوضح لائحتها المنهج، والخطة التفصيلية، والسنوات الدراسية والطاقات والجوائز والمميزات التشجيعية.
 الفصل السادس: التعليم الأهلي
175- تشجع الدولة التعليم الأهلي في كافة مراحله، ويخضع لإشراف الجهات التعليمية المختصة فنيًّا و إداريًّا. ويوضح ذلك النظام الخاص به.
176- الترخيص بافتتاح المدارس والمعاهد الأهلية خاص بالجهات التعليمية المختصة، ولا يسمح به لغير السعوديين.
177- يوضح نظام التعليم الأهلي الشروط التي يجب توافرها فيه، والواجبات التي يلتزم بها.
178- لا يحق للتعليم الأهلي أن يمنح الشهادات العامة في جميع مراحل التعليم.
179- يحقِّق إشراف الدولة على التعليم الأهلي الأهداف التالية:
أ- ضمان مستوى مناسب من التربية والتعليم والشروط الصحية لا يقل عن مستوى مدارس الدولة.
ب- ضمان صحة اتجاه المدرسة وفق مقتضيات الإسلام.
ج- تقدير مدى المساعدة المالية التي تقرر للمدرسة لتحقيق العدل والتوازن بين مختلف المدارس الأهلية.
د- مساعدة المدارس والمعاهد الأهلية على تحقيق أهداف التربية والتعليم من ناحية الإشراف والدعم الفني.
الفصل السابع: مكافحة الأميَّة وتعليم الكبار
180- تهتم الدولة بمكافحة الأمية وتعليم الكبار، وتدعم هذا النوع من التعليم فنيًّا وماليا و إداريا، وذلك تحقيقا لرفع مستوى الأمة، وتعميم الثقافة بين أفرادها.
181- تستهدف مكافحة الأمية وتعليم الكبار تحقيق الأمور الأساسية التالية:
أ- تنمية حب اللّه وتقواه في قلوبهم وتزويدهم بالقدر الضروري من العلوم الدينية.
ب- تعليم القراءة والكتابة ومبادئ الحساب.
ج- التوعية العامة في شؤون الحياة.
ويوضح المنهج مستوى الدراسة والخطة التفصيلية والمواد التدريسية  .
182- توضع من قبل الجهات التعليمية المختصة خطة زمنية قائمة على الإحصاء لاستيعاب الأميين، والقضاء على الأمية، وتتعاون في تنفيذها الوزارات والمصالح المعنية.
183- تكون فترة المكافحة والتعليم على مرحلتين:
أ- المرحلة الأولى: وتنتهي بالحصول على شهادة محو الأمية.
ب- المرحلة الثانية: المتابعة لنيل الشهادة الابتدائية.
184- تسهم وسائل الإعلام في التوعية العامة التي تشعرالأميين بأهمية التعليم، وتساعدهم بالبرامج التعليمية الممكنة.
185- يشجع الأفراد والجماعات على الإسهام في مكافحة الأمية وتعليم الكبار تحت إشراف الجهات المختصة.
186- تسهم المدارس الأهلية في هذا النوع من التعليم، ولا
تصرف إعاناتها إلا إذا شاركت بنصيبها المقرر فيه وفقاً لنظام التعليم الأهلي.
187- تتولى الجهات المختصة محو الأمية بين النساء وفق إمكانياتها، وتكيف برامجها بما يحقق الأهداف الخاصة بتعليم المرأة وفقاً لأحكام الإسلام.
الفصل الثامن: التعليم الخاص بالمعوقين
188- تُعنى الدولة وفق إمكانياتها بتعليم المعوقين ذهنيا أو جسميًّا، وتوضع مناهج خاصة ثقافية وتدريبية متنوعة تتفق وحالاتهم.
189- يهدف هذا النوع من التعليم إلى رعاية المعوقين،وتزويدهم بالثقافة الإسلامية والثقافة العامة اللازمة لهم، وتدريبهم على المهارات اللائقة بالوسائل المناسبة في تعليمهم، للوصول بهم إلى أفضل مستوى يوافق قدراتهم.
195- يُعنى في مناهج تعليم المكفوفين بالعلوم الدينية وعلوم اللغة العربية.
191- تضع الجهات المختصة خطة مدروسة للنهوض بكل فرع من فروع هذا التعليم تحقق أهدافه، كما تضع لائحة تنظم سيره.
الفصل التاسع: رعاية النابغين
192- ترعى الدولة النابغين رعاية خاصة لتنمية مواهبهم وتوجيهها، وإتاحة الفرصة أمامهم في مجال نبوغهم.
193- تضع الجهات المختصة وسائل اكتشافهم، وبرامج الدراسة الخاصة بهم، والمزايا التقديرية المشجعة لهم.
194- تُهيَّأ للنابغين وسائلُ البحث العلمي للاستفادة من قدراتهم، مع تعهدهم بالتوجيه الإسلامي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول: القائمون على التعليم
اختيار القائمين على التربية والتعليم
195- يتم اختيار القائمين على التربية والتعليم من ذوي الكفاية العلمية والتربوية والفنية والخلق الإسلامي النبيل.
الدروات التدريبية
196- تعطى الجهات المختصة عناية كافية للدورات التدريبية والتجديدة ودورات التوعية لترسيخ الخبرات وكسب المعلومات والمهارات الجديدة.
197- يتناول التدريب كافة جوانب العملية التعليمية والأجهزة العاملة فيها، وتوضع برامج للدورات يحدد فيها غرض الدورة ومنهاجها وطرق تنفيذها، وتقويمها، والشروط التي ينبغي أن تتوافر في القائمين عليها.
198- تجري بعد إقرار أي منهج دورة توعية، وتوضح معالمه وأسسه، وتبرز أهذافه وتبين طرق تنفيذه، ويشترك فيها واضعوه مع المفتشين والمدرسين الأوائل ومن يشارك في تأليف الكتاب المدرسي وكتاب المعلم.
الفصل الثاني: الوسائل المدرسية
المدرسة
199- المدرسةهي البيئة الخاصة المقصودة لتربية الناشئة وإعدادهم على أحسن وجه لأفضل مايصلحون له في خدمة دينهم وأمتهم وبلادهم.
200- تكون المدرسة بكامل أجهزتها ونظامها وأوجه نشاطها محققة للسياسة التعليمية والأهداف التربوية، خالية من كل ما يتعارض معها.
ويوضح "النظام الداخلي" تفصيل مهماتها وسير العمل فيها.
201- توفر الجهات التعليمية في المدارس والمعاهد والكليات وسائل الإيضاح البصرية والسمعية والتدريبية بمايساعد على تحقيق الأهداف التعليمية.
202- تعنى الجهات التعليمية المختصة بإنشاء المكتبات المدرسية ومكتبات الفصول، وتنميتها، وتوفر في هذه المكتبات المراجع والمصادر والكتب التعليمية والتثقيفية المناسبة للطلاب والمدرسين، على أن تحقق كافة الكتب الأهداف المتوخاة من التعليم، وتخلو من كل ما يتعارض مع الإسلام.
203- يكون البناء المدرسي لائقا في مستواه ونظامه وتوافر الشروط الصحية فيه، وافيا بأغراض الدراسة.
204- يعنى في الأبنية المدرسية بإقامة مسجد في مكان لائق للصلاة.
205- توفر العناية الصحية للطلاب علاجية كانت أووقائية.
المناهج
206- تعنى الدولة بالمناهج الدراسية باعتبارها وسيلة هامة من وسائل التربية والتعليم.
207- ينبغي ان تكون هذه المناهج:
أ- منبثقة من الإسلام ومن مقومات الأمة وأسس نظامها.
ب- موافقة لحاجات الأمة، وترمي إلى تحقيق أهدافها.
ج- مناسبة لمستوى الطلاب.
د- محققة للمستوى المطلوب في الدارسين ولأهداف التعليم.
هـ- متوازنة، ومرنة، وتوافق مختلف البيئات والأحوال.
208- تتضمن المناهج:
أ- الهدف العام وارتباطه بهدف الدولة من التربية والتعليم.
ب- الأهداف الخاصة بكل من المرحلة التعليمية والمادة العلمية.
ج- تحديد المستويات العلمية والمهارات العملية والإتجاهات الفكرية والخلقية التي ينبغي أن تحققها.
د- التوجيهات التي تقود خطوات المعلم في تحقيق الأهداف وتطبيق المنهج.
هـ- النشاط المدرسي المرافق للدروس والمحقق لأغراض المنهج.
و- هذف كل وحدة من وحدات المنهج.
ز- قياس تقدم الطلاب فيه.
209- يكون الكتاب المدرسي منسجما مع مقتضيات الإسلام، سليم اللغة، وافيا بأهداف المنهج ومقاصده العلمية والعملية والخلقية.
210- يوضح نظام التخطيط للكتاب المدرسي "أوصاف الكتاب" والإجراءات المناسبة ليكون على أفضل الوجوه.
211- تعنى الجهات التعليمية - حسب الحاجة - بـ (كتاب المعلم) الذي يساعد على توضيح سياسة الدولة في التربية والتعليم، ويعين معلم كل مادة على تحقيق أهداف المنهج من النواحي التعليمية والتربوية، كما يكون دليلا مساعدا في حسن استخدام الكتاب المدرسي.
الامتحانات
212- تجري الجهات التعليمية الامتحانات للكشف - في دقة ونزاهة - عما بلغه الطلاب من المستوى الذي حدده المنهج في المعلومات والخبرات والمهارات، ويوضح النظام الخاص بها، طرقها ووسائلها وكيفية تنفيذها، بما يضمن سلامتها وحسن سيرها ودقة نتائجها.
213- تعنى الجهات المختصة بالاختبارات الأخرى التي تقيس - بمختلف الوسائل - قدرات الطلاب ومواهبهم وميولهم واستعداداتهم، توطئة لحسن توجيههم إلى مايصلحون له من الدراسات والأعمال.
214- تقوًّم العملية التعليمية في مختلف جوانبها - من المنهج والمعلم والكتاب وطرائق التدريس وأساليب "التوجيه الفني" وغيرها - وذلك عن طريق دراسة نتائج الامتحانات واستخدام سائر وسائل التقويم.
رعاية الشباب
 215- تهتم الجهات المختصة برعاية الشباب رعاية موجهة حسب تخطيط تضعه لجنة مختارة من الشخصيات الإسلامية المعروفة، يستهدف التوجيه الإسلامي والرعاية الخلقية، وتنمية المواهب الفكرية والثقافية، والتدريب على حياة القوة والرجولة والنشاط.
الفصل الثالث: الوسائل العامة
المكتبات
216- تعنى الدولة بإنشاء المكتبات العامة، وتوفر في هذه المكتبات المراجع والمصادر والكتب التعليمية والتثقيفية المناسبة التي تساعد على تنمية الفكر.
الكتب والصحف والنشرات
217- تشجع الدولة التأليف المثمر المفيد في كافة العلوم والفنون، وتساعد كتابها الإسلاميين على نشر الكتاب الجيد وتعميم الانتفاع به، وتعمل على إحياء تراثنا الخالد، كما تسهم بنصيب وافر في مشروعات النشر المحققة لذلك.
218- تهتم الدولة بمراقبة الكتب الصادرة أوالواردة من داخل المملكة أو خارجها، فلا يسمح إلا بما يلائم عقيدة الأمة واتجاهاتها الفكرية وأهدافها التعليمية.
219- تكون الصحف والمجلات- العام منها والخاص- منسجمة مع أهداف التعليم في التوجيه والتربية، والفكرة والغاية.
 220- تعمل الجهات التعليمية على الاستفادة من الصحف المدرسية في التوجيه، وتقوم بإصدار مجلة خاصة تعبر تعبيراً صادقاً عن المنهج القويم الذي ارتضته المملكة لتعليم أبنائها، وروح التربية التي تُعنى بها، عملاً على رفع مستوى أُسرة التعليم.
221- تصدر الجهات التعليمية المختصة- كلما دعت الحاجة- النشرات التثقيفية والتوجيهية والإدارية حتى يساعد ذلك الجهاز الإداري والجهاز الفني على تطبيق السياسة التعليمية.
مناهج التثقيف العام
222- تضع الجهات المختصة مناهج تثقيفية عامة ترفع المستوى الإسلامي للفرد والمجتمع من النواحي الفكرية والخلقية والاجتماعية، وتحقق التوعية الشاملة لمختلف الشؤون في كافة المستويات.
223- وسائل الإعلام والنشر والتوعية والإرشاد ورعاية الشباب تخدم الفكرة الإسلامية وتخضع- في أهدافها ووسائلها- للسياسة التعليمية، وتوجه عن طريق المجلس الأعلى للتعليم.
224- تخضع لإشراف الجهات التعليمية جميع البرامج الدراسية والتدريبية، والنوادي والمراكز الثقافية والمعاهد التي تقيمها الوزارات أو المؤسسات.
وسائل الإعلام
225- تسهم وسائل الإعلام في التوعية العامة التي تمهد لتحقيق أغراض التعليم، و إزالة العقبات التي تحول دون تنفيذها، كما تسهم في تنمية روح الإيجابية بين المجتمع والمدرسة في التعاون مع الجهات التعليمية، للوصول إلى ما يحقق أهداف التربية والتعليم على خير الوجوه.
226- تعاون وسائل الإعلام في حملة التثقيف العام، لإتمام ثقافة الطلاب من جهة، وتزويد أفراد الأمة بما يرفع مستواهم الثقافي من جهة أُخرى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

227- تعمل الدولة على نشر الثقافة الإسلامية بكافة الوسائل في أي بلد كان.
228- تسهم الدولة في نشر العلم والمعرفة بين الدول والأمم والشعوب بالأمور الآتية:
أ- إيجاد منح دراسية يحددها المجلس الأعلى للتعليم في المراحل التعليمية بالمملكة.
ب- تزويد بعض الدول بالمدرسين.
ج- تزويد المعاهد والمدارس والكليات والمكتبات العامة بالكتب والصحف والنشرات المفيدة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- تعتبر الدولة أن الطاقة البشرية هي المنطلق في استثمار سائر طاقاتها، وأن العناية بهذه الطاقة عن طريق التربية والتعليم والتثقيف هي أساس التنمية العامة.
230- تراعي الدولة زيادة نسبة ميزانية التعليم لتواجه حاجة البلاد التعليمية المتزايدة، وتنمو هذه النسبة مع نمو الميزانية العامة. ولدرجات الطلاب في الجد والاستقامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

231- يشكل مجلس أعلى للتعليم يشرف على شؤون التعليم بكافة أنواعه ومراحله وسائر التثقيف التوجيه في المملكة، ويوضح نظامه أوجه اختصاصه ومسؤولياته وطريقة عمله.
232- التعليم بكافة أنواعه ومراحله وأجهزته ووسائله يعمل لتحقيق الأغراض الإسلامية، ويخضع لأحكام الإسلام ومقتضياته، ويسعى إلى إصلاح الفرد والنهوض بالمجتمع خلقيا وفكريا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا.
233- التعليم مجاني في كافة أنواعه ومراحله فلا تتقاضى الدولة رسوما دراسة عليه.
234- تقوم الدولة بصرف مكافآت وقتية للطلاب في أنواع معينة من التعليم والتدريب.
235- يكون تقدير هذه المكافآت وتحديد جهاتها وإعادة النظر فيها بين حين وآخر من اختصاص المجلس الأعلى للتعليم الذي يحدد نسب المكافآت وفئاتها تبعا لنوعية التعليم ولدرجات الطلاب في الجد والاستقامة.
236- توفر الدولة فروع التعليم العالي على اختلاف أنواعها في المملكةَ وفقأ لحاجات البلاد والسياسة التي يضعها المجلس الأعلى للتعليم

----------

